# Forbe's Hollywood's Most Overpaid Actors List



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Forbes annual Hollywood's Most Overpaid Actors list is out. From the article:


> To create our list we looked at the 40 highest-earning actors in Hollywood. To qualify, each had to have starred in at least three movies in the past five years that opened in more than 500 theaters. Movies that opened after May 1 of this year were not counted.
> 
> ...We used data gathered for our annual Celebrity 100 list to calculate each star's estimated earnings on each film (including up-front pay and any earnings from the movie's box-office receipts and first year sales of DVDs). We then looked at each movie's estimated budget (not including marketing costs, which are susceptible to accounting chicanery) and box-office and DVD earnings to figure out an operating income for each film.
> 
> We added up each star's compensation on his or her last three films and the operating income on those films, and divided total operating income by the star's total compensation to come up with a return-on-investment number. The final number represents an average of how much a studio earns for every dollar paid.


They do the list in photo format which starts here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I think the last good movie I've seen with Drew Barrymore was E.T. My favorite actor on the list is still Denzel.


----------

